# MTD Yardworks 8/24 for $450 - good price?



## Versys514 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm looking to replace my vintage Toro snowblower with a newer (but used) one. I came across someone selling an 8/24 Yardworks for $450, and it seems to be about 5 years old. Is this a good price? Are there any known issues I should keep an eye out for when I check it? Unfortunately the seller didn't provide me with a model or serial number.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you could do a lot better with $450


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Versys514 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm looking to replace my vintage Toro snowblower with a newer (but used) one. I came across someone selling an 8/24 Yardworks for $450, and it seems to be about 5 years old. Is this a good price? Are there any known issues I should keep an eye out for when I check it? Unfortunately the seller didn't provide me with a model or serial number.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Brand new it was close to 500 very under powered poor build quality i woudnt pay more then a 100 but i woudnt buy it at all
around here you can get a ariens st824 from 200 to 400


----------



## Versys514 (Dec 27, 2016)

I should probably have qualified that it's $450 CAD so that might be a little more reasonable. Thanks for the input, I'll keep looking.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

stay far away from mtd. you could get a nice ariens st824 for around 300 where i live, i sell them completely serviced for 400


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

save your $450 and keep looking for a newer toro, ariens, Honda, or Yamaha! put a little more $$$ in the snowblower fund while looking and what's wrong with the toro you have


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

IMHO, $450 is a lot for a lot of unknowns. I think you should find out exactly what year it is. Large frame machines from the 90s through the early 2000s were not bad machines despite what some may say. Do a little research, make a reasonable offer, and if he balks, walk away.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I would pass, way to much green for that machine!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Versys514 (Dec 27, 2016)

I posted this other thread 
here. Starter and carb. I'm also looking at a pull start option as the electric starters seem to be notoriously difficult to find.

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Versys514 said:


> I posted this other thread
> here. Starter and carb. I'm also looking at a pull start option as the electric starters seem to be notoriously difficult to find.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions!


Man...just about any other snowblower will feel like a toy after using a Toro 10/32 for so long. Awesome piece of equipment.

This guy here has a 12V setup. 





It looks like it still uses the updraft Carb. They're very easy to rebuild/clean. The only tricky part can be removing the emulsion tube (you do that *before *splitting the carb body in half). I recommend purchasing the proper screwdriver since it's brass and can distort quite easily...you can make your own but it needs to fit perfectly without damaging the head or the carb body threads.


----------



## Versys514 (Dec 27, 2016)

I know, that's why I'm looking to repair mine.

I'm not worried about rebuilding / cleaning the carb, it's finding the electric starter (120V) or somehow converting it to a 12V or a pull start. If you have a suggestion how to do the 12V conversion, I'm all ears! 



classiccat said:


> Man...just about any other snowblower will feel like a toy after using a Toro 10/32 for so long. Awesome piece of equipment.
> 
> This guy here has a 12V setup.
> Toro 1032 Snow Blower on Active Duty.
> ...


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Versys514 said:


> I know, that's why I'm looking to repair mine.
> 
> I'm not worried about rebuilding / cleaning the carb, it's finding the electric starter (120V) or somehow converting it to a 12V or a pull start. If you have a suggestion how to do the 12V conversion, I'm all ears!


Your guess is as good as mine. I'd find the pn's and setup an auto-search on CL...even contact some of the large vendors to see if they have the parts stocked...just not listed.

Your engine doesn't have a recoil?? Briggs are usually pretty easy to pull start.

You'll need the rewind starter assembly (295001) as well as the rewind clutch assembly (393117). Example: Parts-tree


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

​


Versys514 said:


> I know, that's why I'm looking to repair mine.
> 
> I'm not worried about rebuilding / cleaning the carb, it's finding the electric starter (120V) or somehow converting it to a 12V or a pull start. If you have a suggestion how to do the 12V conversion, I'm all ears!


 if the toro is in good shape......head to your local princess auto and repower it with a 12v key start engine.....which will also come with recoil start. ( it may need a few simple mods but its well worth it, and should be cheaper than buying a used "unknown" )


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if there is an auto shop that rebuilds starters and alternators take your starter to them or to a shop that services riding mowers


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Tell us about the Vintage Toro . . . it is probably a better machine than a newer MTD.


----------



## Versys514 (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your input. The MTD is off the table. As for the Toro, I will be picking up a used starter and pull cord at some point to try and revive her (and a carb kit for good measure). I had tried to clean the carb, but without a gasket kit it was just putting all the old stuff back on it (very hack, I know). 

In the meantime, I have my eyes on a Toro Power Max 726 OE with the Briggs 205cc for $600 CAD. The owner used it for a season and a half and switched to a contractor for his snow clearing needs. Is this a reasonable price? It seems that new it was $899 USD (roughly $1100 CAD) so the price seems okay. Is there anything I need to check out?

Thanks again, this is an amazing community!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Sounds like a good price for the Toro. Pretty much a new machine.


----------

